# Peacock Fern and "Crested" Java Fern?



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought these 2 plants from Petco. I JUST found out that Peacock Fern isn't aquatic and now, my parents won't return it. :roll: Fine, waste your money. See if I care. That's what I thought in my mind. :roll: What am I supposed to do? I guess I'll have the Fern as my "Aquatic" plant that's not supposed to be in my tank. I'm searching up the "Crested" Java Fern now. Thoughts? I'm so annoyed...


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, if you put something that isn't aquatic in your tank, it's going to rot and make a huge mess. I suggest not putting it in your tank.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think crested java fern is the same as windelov java fern. Which is same care.
For the peacock fern, you can try finding a way to have it's top half stick out of the water?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Or you can make a riparium thing and hang it on the side of the tank sticking out so it's roots won't rot.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

LizzyP said:


> Well, if you put something that isn't aquatic in your tank, it's going to rot and make a huge mess. I suggest not putting it in your tank.


I know! My parents believe that Petco are "Pet Care Professionals!". :roll:


Olympia said:


> I think crested java fern is the same as windelov java fern. Which is same care.
> For the peacock fern, you can try finding a way to have it's top half stick out of the water?


I think I can do that, can't it float? Just an idea.



BettaQi said:


> Or you can make a riparium thing and hang it on the side of the tank sticking out so it's roots won't rot.


Uh, what? So the roots have to stay out of the water?


And, I have 1 more question. Can the Java Fern get planted under gravel? I heard they don't care.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You can't bury the rhizome of the java fern, only the roots. Best method is to either superglue or tie it down to a piece of wood/rock.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Er, OK. Do you have any idea on how to keep my Peacock Fern at the surface but still in the water? Does it even help with the ammonia at all? :/


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would assume you could purchase a plastic shower caddy, fill it with gravel or soil etc. put the fern into this and then put it in the tank so only the roots of the plant were in the water. 

Otherwise, just stick it in a pot and enjoy it as a house plant.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I think I'll just have it as a house plant. I was about to buy Amazon Swords but my dad and mom wanted the Peacock Fern. -_- Thank you for your ideas, I really need to have more knowledge on plants!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. 

A lot of plants you see stores selling as aquatic are really only semi-aquatic at best. 

What makes it even more difficult, is that the emersed form of aquatic plants can sometimes be completely different from the submersed form. Because it is usually faster to grow plants emersed, stores will often sell them like this without making note of it anywhere. Then when the plant dies back during the initial transitioning period, the customer either feels like they are a failure at growing plants or believes they have been sold something unsuitable for aquaria life.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait, so the plant has to die and grow again? I'm still getting used to plants as I will be adding more in the future. I'm a failure at learning about plants. ._.


----------

